# Van Staal Opinion



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

So I was curious to hear everyones opinion on which VS size would be better suited for a 9ft cobia rod for the pier and boat a VS 200 or 250? Please give me specifics as to which one and why. Thanks in advance for all the responses.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

250, then you can use it for bottom fishing also.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

how long until one of the VS haters show up?...

on that note, 250,... i can't really give you any 'reason' why i would pick that size reel... i just dislike the 200


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

take which ever rod your going to put it on to the tackle store and see which one feels better on it

personally i dont think there is to many fish that can be caught from a boat/pier that will dump a 200 

just get whichever one you like more


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

On my main pier cobia rod I have a VS200 on it because it is a thinner graphiteblank and matches up better but I also have a heaver fiberglass rod that has a VS250 on it. The 200 is gonna be lighter, the 250 holds more line. They will both work great for both pier and boat, so which ever one you like better is the one you should get.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the difference in weight on a 200 and 250 is only 0.8oz... lets say with line, at the MOST 2oz.

i still dislike that 200!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I love my 250 but a 200 would be fine as well. It is mostly preference but Id get a 250


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with Tmass...200 if you are fishing skinny gripless graphite. 250 feels better on that full cork or lamiglas. I have had 3 250s and I keep swearing my next will be a 200...i fish a friends 200 and it has been designated the eel rod..its nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Just get silver! It hides scratches better! It really blings if you put the shiny blue moi moi on it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/21/2009)*Just get silver! It hides scratches better! It really blings if you put the shiny blue moi moi on it.


agreed!!!.... the only complaint is it reflects light like no other!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Black does hide the blood better...I do like like the look of the silver covered in fresh murdered cobia blood! Is it march yet?:bpts


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

yea gold ones fade and black ones scratch and eventually turn purple


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>Black does hide the blood better...I do like like the look of the silver covered in fresh murdered cobia blood! Is it march yet?


6 months, really its closer to 5


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i don't think it really matters that much. On a boat line capacity is rarely a concern.



All the pier rats use braid anyways for cobia...so once you pack on 500+yds of braid the size of the reel doesn't really matter since you probably won't ever get close to the bottom of the spool



As for tex saying silver over gold, I haven't owned a silver one...but my gold one shows scratches like theres no tomorrow


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (9/21/2009)*
> All the pier rats use braid anyways for cobia...so once you pack on 500+yds of braid the size of the reel doesn't really matter since you probably won't ever get close to the bottom of the spool


i had a tarpon dump 500yards of 40lb pp off okaloosa one time, does that count?... btw, it was on a 200.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 5 gold ones and they aren't scratched that bad but it doesn't matter because they are just battle wounds anyway!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (9/21/2009)*I have 5 gold ones and they aren't scratched that bad but it doesn't matter because they are just battle wounds anyway!


you gotta actually use them to get scratches on them oke


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (9/21/2009)*
> ...




theres always an exception CB....but would you agree that 500yds of 40lb PP would handle just about everything off the pier?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (9/21/2009)*
> ...


I think your are suppossed to mess with that knob thingy on top of the spool somewhere around 400yds...



Anybody use them inshore? I cant get away from the small shimanos...seem like good quality for cheap and I can buy 7 inshore reels instead of 1...I change baits alot.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> ...




Yea I use my VS100 inshore. It does the job well, I wish they made something a little smaller though


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> ...


after about 300 i was thumbin the spool!!!.... hard to get a big fish to stop especially when she doesn't jump!!!

i have used a 100 inshore, but i think it's a bit large... i agree the 3000series shimanos are much more convinient.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

a 50 van staal would be a hit


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> ...


I have a 100 and a 150 but i use my sustain and stradic more than the staals inshore..


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (9/21/2009)*
> ...


I call BS, a 200 only holds 400yds of 40lb pp


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage> <DIV class=Quote>*John B. (9/21/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1><DIV class=Quote>*biggamefishr (9/21/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>
> All the pier rats use braid anyways for cobia...so once you pack on 500+yds of braid the size of the reel doesn't really matter since you probably won't ever get close to the bottom of the spool
> 
> </DIV>
> ...


no joke

http://www.vanstaal.com/VSS200_reels.htm


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> ...


ok, so 40lb pp is 10lb diameter... you're saying a 200vs can't hold 500yrds of 10lb... 

i'm sorry but you're wrong.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

come on guys...give him a break. I have faith in your CB. After seeing my international after you got done spooling it...I honestly believe you fit twice as much line on your VS than it should of held.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah... like 6000yds on that 965.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tmass (9/21/2009)*
> ...


John, you are correct. a vs200 will hold 500 of 10lb easily.

However, I completely disagree with everything you said earlier (your tactics) first, why use braid for tarpon? wouldn't you prefer the stretch of mono when she jumps? second, how in the world are you not able to stop a fish with 500 yards of 40lb test?!?! She better have been over 200lbs. I landed a fish pushing 100lbs on 16lb momoi the other day on a 706 from the jetty and she only jumped 3 times. You know better than to let a fish whoop you!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

BTW....I had to cut off another 30yds or so today. Seems as though someone backlashed it and didn't get it out....I'm trying to remember the last person to use it...any ideas?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sorry... back to topic. Since there's almost no price difference, why not get the 250? it holds more line. Doesn't weigh much more at all. May as well ahve more capacity if you decide to go offshore and target wahoo or billfish on spinning tackle.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

this is off topic but i think it would be cool if you could catch a marlin on a vs 300 

what do you think wil


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> ...


it just happened to be what i had on the reel at the time!, we used mono this year and i definatly like it better!!!...30lb momoi diamond!

and yes, i got my ass WHOOPED by that tarpon... actually, i just stood there, in the rain.. gettin dumped by this stead tarpon trying to get her to jump, the entire time thumbing the spool and saying... oooh crap... oooh crap.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (9/21/2009)*this is off topic but i think it would be cool if you could catch a marlin on a vs 300
> 
> what do you think wil


i really want to catch a white on spinning gear this fall.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (9/21/2009)*
> ...


that type of whooping is ALWAYS enjoyable. it's a shame you didn't get her to jump, but man, not many feelings in the world like a spinning reel screaming.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (9/21/2009)*this is off topic but i think it would be cool if you could catch a marlin on a vs 300
> 
> what do you think wil


i guess that would be cool... not really necessary. i've seen several sails caught on 706s (helped a 13 year old kid do it a few years ago when I worked on the Destin Princess) and a few whites as well. With the right man operating the boat, you can land a lot of fish on lighter tackle than most people think (as long as you get a cooperative fish). People catch billfish on light tackle all the time. shoot, how about guys who catch big billfish on fly. THAT is cool to me.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (9/21/2009)*this is off topic but i think it would be cool if you could catch a marlin on a vs 300
> ...


You had BETTER not go with your braid. Use 16lb Diamond on a 250 and let the whitie jump all over the gulf.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*kingling (9/21/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>this is off topic but i think it would be cool if you could catch a marlin on a vs 300
> 
> what do you think wil</DIV>
> 
> i guess that would be cool... not really necessary. i've seen several sails caught on 706s (helped a 13 year old kid do it a few years ago when I worked on the Destin Princess) and a few whites as well. With the right man operating the boat, you can land a lot of fish on lighter tackle than most people think (as long as you get a cooperative fish). People catch billfish on light tackle all the time. shoot, how about guys who catch big billfish on fly. THAT is cool to me. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


im talking about a 200 to 250 lb blue or bigger


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*kingling (9/21/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>this is off topic but i think it would be cool if you could catch a marlin on a vs 300
> ...


shouldn't be a problem if you know how to fight a fish. one of my goals is to catch a legal blue on the rod my wife got me a few years ago (T80XH). hopefully i'll get a shot next year. i will be targeting big yellowfins this winter on that rod with a 706.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (9/21/2009)*
> ...


ooh hell no... i'm over braid and only use it inshore fishing and bottom bumpin (except for AJ fishin)...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Braid is fine for backing, but for your fighting line, there's just nothing like the stretch of mono.


----------

